# the cannabis breeders bible by greg green



## w99illie (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone here read this book?...i have got to page 21 and came to a dead stop...it aint like school where you can raise your hand and get your question answered...lol...it has to do with hybridizing for selection...then the next 2 pagesare just as confusing...lol


----------



## Roseman (Nov 5, 2008)

I got it, ask me your questions about HYDRO growing and I'll help you.


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 5, 2008)

w99illie said:


> anyone here read this book?...i have got to page 21 and came to a dead stop...it aint like school where you can raise your hand and get your question answered...lol...it has to do with hybridizing for selection...then the next 2 pagesare just as confusing...lol


Skip that section/chapter and come back to it later.


----------



## w99illie (Nov 5, 2008)

question isnt about hydro or soil for that matter
on page 21 there is a diagram showing how to go from f1 to f2 to f3
under each plant drawing there is a symbol showing sex i think...at first i thought they were all male symbols untill i put on my glasses...some of the symbols have a line through them instead of the arrow pointy thing on the end...i thought the female symbol pointed down with the line crossing it...these point to the 2 oclock position with the line crossing it...is that a sign for hermies?...a combo of both signs?
i am sure as i read it i will have other questions
btw...thanks for the reply bro


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 5, 2008)

This looks like a good book. I only just came across it on amazon yesterday. 

I looked at the diagram you're talking about and I thought exactly the same thing you did. First I thought they were all male symbols, but the diagram seems to be illustrating selective breeding and how exactly do you breed two males? 

I think he's just using a "different" symbol for females for some reason. It's like the regular one rotated 135° counterclockwise. I have no idea why he would do that. I'm pretty sure that's what's going on though. Maybe he refers back to the illustration later on in the text.


----------



## w99illie (Nov 5, 2008)

maybe mis-print...who knows...will pass that for now...but i want to learn about f1 f2 f3 and so on...i was recently gifted some PTF F3 seeds...just wanting to learn and understand


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Apr 19, 2009)

Ya it can get a bit confusing, but it is an black hole of knowledge. Seems you are having issues with understanding genetics and r4ecessive/dominant traits and how to get them to come out in your cross. Do some research on genetics, I am sure you can find a simple explanation somewhere. Or just be more specific on what ya dont understand and Ill gt back to ya.


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Apr 19, 2009)

ElBarto said:


> This looks like a good book. I only just came across it on amazon yesterday.
> 
> I looked at the diagram you're talking about and I thought exactly the same thing you did. First I thought they were all male symbols, but the diagram seems to be illustrating selective breeding and how exactly do you breed two males?
> 
> I think he's just using a "different" symbol for females for some reason. It's like the regular one rotated 135° counterclockwise. I have no idea why he would do that. I'm pretty sure that's what's going on though. Maybe he refers back to the illustration later on in the text.



Nope look close its all correct. The male and female symbols are there..and its kinda small type, but look close, they never pair a male and a male. It all good,.


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Apr 19, 2009)

What he is trying to show in the diagram is that you are to make an f1, take the best male and female from that group based on traits you are looking to pass on. (another whole chap) Ya take the best male and fem from each gen and cross to get the next gen. if ya don't have what ya are looking for take the two that exhibit the traits ya want and cross again...rinse and repeat....sorta. that's an easy way to get the jist of it across.


----------



## Drr (Apr 19, 2009)

what about when to use the male of one and the female of the other..???

does the male carry the dominant genes? as for crossing 2 strains mainly..


----------



## Drr (Apr 19, 2009)

or is it all trial and error?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 19, 2009)

Drr said:


> what about when to use the male of one and the female of the other..???
> 
> does the male carry the dominant genes? as for crossing 2 strains mainly..


if there from the same parent it dont matter..but with 2 differnt plant use the plant that has the most dom traits that u are breeding 4....MEANGREEN..


----------



## Drr (Apr 24, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> if there from the same parent it dont matter..but with 2 differnt plant use the plant that has the most dom traits that u are breeding 4....MEANGREEN..


yea the male from the dominant strain?? or the female of the dominant strain??

it can go both ways..


----------



## Grubs (Apr 30, 2009)

How would you guys rate the book?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

Grubs said:


> How would you guys rate the book?


I personally like it...it has sound information....It can be a bit confusing to the average grower who has never dived into breeding strains....Once you understand it though, I think you'll like the book


----------



## Rhizome (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, I was looking into getting this book. Do you guys think it is a valuable piece of information? Is it sound advice?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

if your into breeding.....yeah, it's pretty cool


----------



## Rhizome (May 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot Dr. Greenhorn. Yeah, I've been growing for a while now, and am just starting to get into breeding. I know a lot of "basic" breeding stuff, but I want to get more indepth.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

I think fdd has a tutorial for breeding also....you should be able to search it on this forum....if you never heard of fdd, in time you will!! alohas!


----------



## Rhizome (May 3, 2009)

Yes, I have read his thread on breeding. It is one of the stickies. Solid stuff. I also hear that he 'doesnt' make bongs. haha.


----------



## stiffla (Sep 28, 2009)

were can i download it from


----------



## IggyZag (Sep 28, 2009)

I dunno about download but buy it at amazon.com


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 28, 2009)

Drr said:


> what about when to use the male of one and the female of the other..???
> 
> does the male carry the dominant genes? as for crossing 2 strains mainly..


If you have questions with breeding---I can help. To answer your question you will have to breed both strains ( A-fem x B-male) then (B-fem x A-male). Each individual strain(male and female) will have dominate and recessive traits compaired to the strain you cross it with. My suggestion would be to start with strain you want to come through the most as your fem first----------
example:
A-----You love this strain
B-----Your second fav strain

Try (A-fem x B-male) first and grow out at least 10 to 20 F1's from this cross (assuming both A and B are stabilized strains already) Dominate traits should now show as majorities in your F1 populations(more F1's you can grow out the better). If you don't find what you are looking for then you can try the other cross next(B-fem x A-male) and follow the same F1 selections for desired dominate or recessive traits.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 1, 2009)

Have you seen _Marijuana Botany_ by Clarke? Great book and available online to read if you want. check out http://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/ for an easier to read OCR and http://books.google.com/books?id=_aK7dTNS1qkC&pg=PR10&lpg=PR10&dq=marijuana+botany+clarke for a scan which includes the diagrams that are helpful to understand the crosses (beginning on page 49, use the contents dropdown link)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 2, 2009)

I might have seen that book before....


----------

